# Anderson Silva says he’s prepared to drop to welterweight to face Georges St. Pierre



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC middleweight champion, Anderson Silva has indicated he’d consider a move down to 170 pounds in order to get Georges St. Pierre inside the octagon and answer the question of who is the better man.



Yahoo!Sports said:


> ABU DHABI, United Arab Emirates – Anderson Silva is so good, and has been so dominant as the Ultimate Fighting Championship’s middleweight title-holder, that it’s big news when he doesn’t obliterate an opponent.
> 
> Silva already holds the UFC record for consecutive wins (10) and, on Saturday, will break a tie with Matt Hughes and Tito Ortiz if he defeats Demian Maia in the main event of UFC 112 at Ferrari World and reels off the sixth consecutive successful defense of his middleweight belt.
> But how does UFC welterweight champion Anderson Silva grab you? Or UFC light heavyweight champion Anderson Silva? Or, better yet, UFC heavyweight champion Anderson Silva?
> ...


Source


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

So, I guess the question now is can GSP defeat Anderson Silva since he'll be missing an arm to make weight?


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd be absolutely shocked to see Siva at 170. I'm not sure he'd be healthy at that weight. We're talking about a guy that looks like a stick at MW.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't care what weight class it is, Anderson will smoke GSP something fierce. I'll bet my account on it!


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Omg if he does something like this he is forever my idol. He's fought at this weight before so I could see him making it on the scale but he would be all skin and bones.

Imagine holding 3 belts in 3 different weight classes. Whoops fighters at Light Heavyweight then drops to welterweight to whoop the champ (extremely hard to picture).

Just by the mere suggestion of moving down a weight class, he has made this seem possible. Anderson Silva via legacy destroying 1st round KO lol. If he has to chase GSP into his own weight class to fight him, he will. Epic win


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow ... I don't know in this day and age whether Silva can make the 170 limit, but I'm glad he's willing to make this superfight happen.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> So, I guess the question now is can GSP defeat Anderson Silva since he'll be missing an arm to make weight?


silva has made 165 before, but that was like 12 years ago. I still think he could make 170 with proper diet and training.


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

I never even considered Silva moving down to fight GSP, but if Anthony Johnson can make 170 then Silva probably can too. 
WOW WOW WOW. If he can make 170 then this fight MUST HAPPEN IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously, I dont care if its for the title or not. They can make it a catchweight fight if they have to. 175, 178, 180 whatever. I want to see this asap. The sooner the better because of rematch possibilities. You never know, we could get an epic 3 fight series between these two.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats too much weight to cut.

I don't think he would be 100% for that fight.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

That would be an interesting move. Can't see Silva come down to a healthy 170, but a catch at 180 would be doable I think. Either way, this is a fight I want to see!
My prediction is GSP slams Silva at 170.

I don't think Dana will allow this at 170


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ITT: lots of people who don't know Silva used to fight at 170 and even lighter.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

................................i think i just soiled myself

this would be epic. the only thing that can make this more epic is if it takes place in madison square garden!

if this fight happens i takes silva all day! all he would need to do is practice his tdd and bjj and it would be the clear sign of who is p4p king! i can already hear almeida squatting a duce involuntarily

@hex-i remember that but that was a fairly long time ago, might be harder now that hes built more muscle but he always had a skinny build so he can definitely drop back down.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Why in the world should Anderson have to move down for GSP? As the Briscoe Brothers would say to GSP "Man Up". seriously, Anderson is bigger i dont see why he should move down to 2 classes below where he can comfortably fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Personally i think if he went down to 170 GSP would whoop on him. NO WAY that Anderson can stop GSP's takedowns and i really dont see him getting back up or submitting him. His only chance IMHO is to catch GSP the 20 seconds each round that the fight might be standing. If anyone can catch him its the Spider though.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow i'm glad that Silva through this out there. It got me kind of amped up lol. I don't know if Silva could make 170 and be 100% but just him mentioning it will have the possibility of this fight floating around again. I do want to see what would happen if they met. I would have respect for both of them no matter who won, but I just think GSP's wrestling and gameplanning would be enough to ATLEAST get the decision against Anderson.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey at least Anderson is trying to give us this superfight.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

Why should Silva be the one jumping all these weight classes when GSP can't even move up one?


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

Interesting stuff! Shows how far Silva is willing to go to show he is #1 P4P king. Im sure he would happily got to HW to fight Fedor if he could as well. I think he is just trying to get GSP to bite and maybe do the fight at a catch weight (180) if GSP dose not want to move up yet. Would be an amazing fight!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

KittenStrangler said:


> Why should Silva be the one jumping all these weight classes when GSP can't even move up one?


he'd be only moving down one weight class from the class he holds a belt in... and it's a division he has fought in many times before so it's not all that crazy.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

HexRei said:


> he'd be only moving down one weight class from the class he holds a belt in... and it's a division he has fought in many times before so it's not all that crazy.


I may have phrased it weird. I meant why should Anderson consistently move out of his comfort zone by moving between MW, LHW, possibly HW and now WW when GSP can't even move up to MW?


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> ITT: lots of people who don't know Silva used to fight at 170 and even lighter.


Mousasi used to be 185, theres no way he's making the cut now though.

silva's days at 170 are far and gone. currently he's on the larger end of the mw scales, and a good sized lhw when he bulks. cutting to 170 would be way too much for him at this stage in his career. at 35, cutting that low will be simply too much for him. if he does manage to make the weight i'd say there's no way he'd be able to fight on the same level as he does in higher weight classes.

i'd much rather him meet GSP at a catchweight of 178-180lbs this way it won't affect any title belts, and neither fighter has the advantage of fighting in their preferred weight class.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

lol I know it's unlikely but if Anderson were to lose this Saturday I wonder if all of this talk would come to a screeching halt. I would still be interested in that fight even if Silva did lose, but most fans are very quick to dump fighters now-a-days when something doesn't go well.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I've seen Anderson fight at 169 against Sakurai and around there against Lee Murray. Let me tell you something he is LIGHTING quick and possesses killer strikes still. Problem is that was about nine years ago maybe. Can it be done yes, but I think GSP should be moving up not the other way around, but hey who's complaining. I say if that's the only way to make it happen so be it. With GSP gaining five - seven pounds of lean muscle I think he's making the move at least to catch weight at 178 though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXJTv1jQRyE


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

agreed...catchwt is fine...but...remember silva is a great striker..so is hardy.not on the same level at all,not at all.
hardy was out classed with takedowns all rounds complete.
so i think even with a catchwt, siva would have problems unless he did a smooth ko kwik..:thumb02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm still going with GSP. Silva's only round lost in the UFC was to a superior wrestler (Dan Hernderson). GSP's wrestling is phenomenal. I think GSP would take a decision in this one. Silva's only shot would be standing KO or sub from bottom.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm still going with GSP. Silva's only round lost in the UFC was to a superior wrestler (Dan Hernderson). GSP's wrestling is phenomenal. I think GSP would take a decision in this one. Silva's only shot would be standing KO or sub from bottom.


At 185 I'd go with Anderson Silva 9/10 times "maybe even 10/10. At catch weight I'd go 8/10 times. At 170 I would say 7/10. Reason being the higher up GSP goes the deadlier A. Silva is. Geezus I didn't realize how much more power he has at LHW. His punches carry a thud along with the laser like precision. It's crazy! 

Thing is GSP doesn't finish opponents. He would have to out work Silva constantly. As we all know all it takes is one very small mistake and it's game over. I think Anderson Silva may get taken down the first, even second, but he'll time it with a spectacular flying knee ala Carlos Newton. Anderson Silva has too many ways to end the fight. As talented as GSP is he would have to fight the perfect fight.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

KittenStrangler said:


> I may have phrased it weird. I meant why should Anderson consistently move out of his comfort zone by moving between MW, LHW, possibly HW and now WW* when GSP can't even move up to MW*?


GSP can't bounce from weight class to weight class. It's not healthy for his body, and he won't do it. Once he goes up to 185, the 170 pound title he now owns will be vacated. Once he goes "up" he can't go back "down". 

This is a big choice for him to make. We'll see this fight, but we have to be patient. Silva has to beat Maia first, if he can do that; than this fight will continue to linger. But if he loses to Maia than it's out of the question. At least for the time being. GSP has to fight Daley or Koscheck, same thing applies here. He has to get through one of them or two of them first. 

If they where going to have this fight, 185 would be the class. Anderson Silva at 170lb? I don't believe that would be healthy at all for him, but who knows. As of right now, I don't think this is possible, and I don't think GSP is ready for Silva quite yet. If he couldn't secure a perfect arm bar on Hardy, Silva will be twice as difficult. Depending on how their next 1-3 fights go will keep the thought of this alive and happening. If it's going to happen it's got to be at 185 pounds.

GSP definitely got to dominate his next couple of fights in order for the fans to be kept interested. GSP really needs a secure finish in his next couple of fights as well. Silva seems like he switch up his weight class, but GSP cannot. That's the big problem, the choice of once you move up there is no going back down. The thought of being TKO'd again haunts this guy, I don't think hes ready to fight Silva yet. He needs to showcase how great his stand-up is and prove the haters wrong.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm still going with GSP. Silva's only round lost in the UFC was to a superior wrestler (Dan Hernderson). GSP's wrestling is phenomenal. I think GSP would take a decision in this one. Silva's only shot would be standing KO or sub from bottom.


and gsp's only shot is wrestling his way to a decision :thumb02:

the thing is though silva's footwork is amazing, he always manages to keep enough space between him and his opponent so he can see the takedowns coming. the odd time he has been taken down is because he goe's for something spectacular(he tried a flying knee against lutter and marquardt etc).


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

If the fight happened at 180 it would be great. Silva seems to take more risks when his title is not on the line and let it all go, and when he dose it is truly amazing. I think GSP could take Silva down but not at will like he has at WW. I don't think he could finish Silva on the ground though. Also I think with Silva's lightning quick muay thai he could make GSP pay for shooting.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> At 185 I'd go with Anderson Silva 9/10 times "maybe even 10/10. At catch weight I'd go 8/10 times. At 170 I would say 7/10. Reason being the higher up GSP goes the deadlier A. Silva is. Geezus I didn't realize how much more power he has at LHW. His punches carry a thud along with the laser like precision. It's crazy!
> 
> Thing is GSP doesn't finish opponents. He would have to out work Silva constantly. As we all know all it takes is one very small mistake and it's game over. I think Anderson Silva may get taken down the first, even second, but he'll time it with a spectacular flying knee ala Carlos Newton. Anderson Silva has too many ways to end the fight. As talented as GSP is he would have to fight the perfect fight.



Thats the freaky thing about GSP, he can... and has been fighting the perfect fights. Dominating guys like Penn and Alves leaving not only no doubt, but never once being in trouble the entire fight.

GSP's athleticism is just crazy. I have all the respect in the world for Silva, but I honestly would bet every credit I have on GSP.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

KittenStrangler said:


> I may have phrased it weird. I meant why should Anderson consistently move out of his comfort zone by moving between MW, LHW, possibly HW and now WW when GSP can't even move up to MW?


Because it looks like Silva wants to prove he is the best fighter, not best MW or LHW but best fighter. He must be the only champ, hell fighter willing to step up to fight bigger guys, win convincingly and then step down to fight the arguably p4p top boy. Whereas GSP seems content to grind out victories and be the best wrestler at WW.If GSP had destroyed Hardy I'd be singing a different tune, fight should have been much easier for him but I'm sorry GSP "I waz not imprezzed by your berformanz."


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

There was a couple times in the Alves/GSP fight where Alves was thowing and connecting in a fury of punches. But as soon as GSP realised Alves was building momentium, GSP took him down easily. Simply because Alves wasn't exspecting it at all. GSP could possibly do this with Silva but he would have to be so careful in not catching a knee as Silva is known for being so un orthadox in his strikes, be it hands knees or elbows.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm still going with GSP. Silva's only round lost in the UFC was to a superior wrestler (Dan Hernderson). GSP's wrestling is phenomenal. I think GSP would take a decision in this one. Silva's only shot would be standing KO or sub from bottom.


I'm with you here :thumbsup: A decision win is very likely!

At 170 the fight would be 50/50! maybe even 40/60 GSP! 
At 185 it would be 65/35!

Silva has a lot of chances to catch GSP with something, but nobody can avoid that better then GSP. And today nobody submits another Black Belt from his guard!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

looney liam said:


> Mousasi used to be 185, theres no way he's making the cut now though.
> 
> silva's days at 170 are far and gone. currently he's on the larger end of the mw scales, and a good sized lhw when he bulks. cutting to 170 would be way too much for him at this stage in his career. at 35, cutting that low will be simply too much for him. if he does manage to make the weight i'd say there's no way he'd be able to fight on the same level as he does in higher weight classes.
> 
> i'd much rather him meet GSP at a catchweight of 178-180lbs this way it won't affect any title belts, and neither fighter has the advantage of fighting in their preferred weight class.


he looked like the low end of LHW to me, I bet he hardly cut anything at all for those bouts. If he thinks he can still make 170 I am not about to argue with him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He isn't actually moving down to 170 he just said that to point out how much of a bitch GSP is being by refusing to move up for a one time superfight when he is already 10 pounds over the weight limit when lean.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> he looked like the low end of LHW to me, I bet he hardly cut anything at all for those bouts. If he thinks he can still make 170 I am not about to argue with him.


he _might_ be able to make the weight, but will he be able to perform? :dunno:


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

If GSP did get Silva down i could not see him doing a great deal from there though. With Silva's long limbs i think he could stop GSPs transitions and especially if Miragliotta was on hand the fight would be stood up quick. Silva is no slouch of his back either, im sure he would through up sum sub attempts.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

One thing I'd like to point out is A. Silva's sixth sense. Guess it's fitting for him to be "The Spider." Pretty much watched all of his fightings including the ones in Pride and Brazillian matches. He can sense what the fighter is going to do before they even do it. I mean do you know how hard it is to catch a leg kick yet alone KO the guy (Irvin) on the first try? I was like wtf...then the way he dismantled Griffin. Griffin landed 1-20 and Silva landed 13-20. http://www.fightmetric.com/AndersonSilva.html

In his fight against Cote he completely dodged a take down by sidestepping. Carlos Newton tried to go for a takedown and Anderson Silva just nailed him with a flying knee. I mean he just knows what's coming.

If GSP puts him on his back the danger doesn't end there, A. Silva is more than capable of going for submissions and striking off his back. He's very active off his back. 

All in all this fight should happen regardless. Win or lose nobody is gonna have their careers derailed.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

IMO GSP would dominate AS at 170. AS wouldn't be able to keep the distance or set the pace of the fight because GSP is extremely quick. Also, at that weight I don't think he'd be able to last 3 rounds with GSP on top.

Honestly, GSP's stand-up is more impressive than many of the opponents AS has faced IMO, not that I would expect him to do anything diff than his game-plan vs Hardy, but it wouldn't be like Leites setting up his TD's.

At MW, AS could probably stuff some TD attempts and really punish GSP when he shot.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know THAT much about weight cutting, but doesn't it become easier after Maia takes one of Silva's arms with him? ^^


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

It would be interesting if he could cut to 170. I think Silva wins this matchup 100 times outta 100, GSP's only legitimate shot at winning is hoping he can hold down Silva for 3 or 5 rounds something I don't think anyone not in the HW division is gonna be able to do. If GSP was as afraid as he was to strike with Hardy he might have a heart attack if he finds himself staring across the cage from Anderson. Anderson understands distance and range so well that I don't see a smaller guy in GSP being able to close the distance for a TD not consistantly enough to win a decision anyway. Anderson is lightyears ahead of Thiago Alves or Dan Hardy on the feet. GSP is a good striker but Anderson has made better strikers look like amateurs and humiliated them, GSP would struggle mightily trying to get a TD against a lengthier opponent with the range and footwork of Silva especially if he can't setup those shots with strikes which he won't be able to.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

GSP will get him down, but Silva is going to be one hell of a problem from his back, not just because of the sub but also he's strong and long limbed. Hardy's didnt take much on his back (ignoring the hoohaa about showing BJJ skills) so I doubt Silva would either. 

It'll go to ground a lot but to on the feet long enough for Silva's magic.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

If Anderson wins at both 170 and 265 he'll forever cement his legacy as #1 P4P in my eyes. I mean, he's there now, but it's challenge-able, but if he wins at those two weights I don't think there's any way it could be denied.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This is very interesting. He would be a tall WW for sure. I don't think he will be as good as he is at MW or LHW though. I think it is too light for him regardless if he has made that weight before or not. Making weight, and performing well at a weight are two very different things.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hey at least Anderson is trying to give us this superfight.


Exactly!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hey at least Anderson is trying to give us this superfight.


Yes but if the weight is too light and he can't perform as well, then this is only a super fight on paper.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

8 fight contract? I thought it was 6 but I'm not complaining :thumb02:


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Am I the only one who doesn't want to see these two guys fight? Both of them have a legacy right now, if one of them were to beat the other the legacy of the other will always be short lived by that very event. 

Don't get me wrong I like the idea of having these two guys fight, but for Silva to move to 170 lbs is kind or ridiculous. GSP should move to 185 and get a fight against someone to prove himself at the weight, then he can decide whether he wants to make a run at the title(basically what Silva said, only GSP does it...) I don't think GSP is cowardly for not moving to 185, but he has to move after this year unless he loses.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> I don't know THAT much about weight cutting, but doesn't it become easier after Maia takes one of Silva's arms with him? ^^


Unlikely to happen... but ROFLZ none the less


----------



## hunterx (Apr 8, 2010)

I have to agree with a few previous posts. St. Pierre is too small for 185, and Silva is really pushing it to get to 170. I would love to see this fight happen at a catch weight of say 177 where both should legitimately be in peak form and on an even playing field. No titles at stake, only pride. At 170 GSP by ground domination, 185 is close, but i think Silva catches GSP for the TKO mid fight.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

He could be messing with peoples heads, he says he hasnt made 170 in 5 years. He could be trying to show he is bad ass enough to make it happen, so GSP mans up and decides to move up, which is more logical, and fight.

Just an idea.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

LMAO, This has to be a choke. Forrest is a big LHW and Silva looked just as big as him. Anderson Silva is a huge 185 pounds. The day Anderson Silva fights at 170 Brock Lesnar will make LHW.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> LMAO, This has to be a *choke*. Forrest is a big LHW and Silva looked just as big as him. Anderson Silva is a huge 185 pounds. The day Anderson Silva fights at 170 Brock Lesnar will make LHW.


Think so? I mean that is how Andy finished Hendo. 

But seriously, Andy was fighting 170 back in 2003 still IIRC


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

A superfight at like around 175 to 180 would be perfect.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

this is what an anorexic 170 pound Anderson Silva looked like.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

He doesn't look that bad at 170 I still think 175 to 180 would be perfect for both.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

WOW!!! I gain more and more respect for this guy's heart and toughness. With that said...This would make GSP look like a BITCH..GSP is supposed to move up in weight..NOT Silva coming down,,lol...looks like GSP can't hide forever

Penn and Silva are the toughest SOB"S in the UFC. They will fight in any weight Class. PENN NEDDS TO JOIN THE BLACKHOUSE:thumb02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> this is what an anorexic 170 pound Anderson Silva looked like.


well, he did win the fight


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

HexRei said:


> well, he did win the fight


Yeah that was a good one....


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

this fight should be at a catch weight.... but yeah it would be pretty awesome. If GSP could control Anderson with his wrestling, I think he would have a good chance.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

There is no reason for this to be at a catchweight unless you just don't want the title on the line. GSP would have to cut weight to fight at 185. There are a lot of people who weigh the same as GSP and fight at MW he is just afraid of Andy.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Its pretty obvious GSP does not want to fight Anderson Silva...I dont blame him. But you know if someone like Bisping was Middleweight champ hed be all over for moving up in weight he knows as well as anyone theres no one left at 170 thats why Penn wants to move up and fight at 170 cause theres no one left at 155. I guarantee the second Anderson Silva retires GSP is all about moving to middleweight


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I actually think this is just rhetoric, and Silva is using this to show his eagerness for the GSP fight and keep Dana from smashing it down. And we all know GSP is aching for it too, he's been packing on mad muscle and is slowly inching towards a catchweight... given long enough he'd make a solid MW too. 

IMO Silva doesn't actually want to or think he can cut to 170 anymore ... the dude is 6'2'' and huge (walks around at 220). I know he fought at 165 before but that was over a decade ago, the guy has packed on some SERIOUS muscle on his frame, it would take a year or two just for that muscle to atrophy and replace it with leaner small muscle. He's just saying this to indicate his willingness for this superfight and egg GSP on, and override Dana's resistance. 

Seriously, this fight NEEDS to happen, these guys have ZERO challenges left in their respective divisions it'd be tragic if we never get to see this clash of the titans.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd prefer to see a catch weight non title fight or wait until GSP permanently moves to MW. I think I'd give the advantage to GSP at 170, as I honestly think GSP could consistently bring Silva to the ground.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know I just realized something. A. Silva if he did say that is calling him out cuz he obviously respects em and is waiting for GSP. It should happen regardless. This fight would be huge!


----------



## Ericthemaster86 (Apr 8, 2010)

osmium said:


> There is no reason for this to be at a catchweight unless you just don't want the title on the line. GSP would have to cut weight to fight at 185. There are a lot of people who weigh the same as GSP and fight at MW he is just afraid of Andy.


That is incorrect. GSP walks around at 180-185 pounds. Guys fight at 185 are cutting from 210 or more. Trust me, if you were to see GSP and Anderson side by side, you'd understand why Dana feels the way he does. GSP is simply too small.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Because GSP is afraid of AS, very afraid. If he comes down to 170 and kicks that Canuck's ass then AS will go down as the greatest ever of course but will also make GSP not moving up the most cowardly act in UFC Championship history. Anderson is fearless, good luck.
p.s. Expect GSP to go into full training for the Olympic team any day now.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Ericthemaster86 said:


> That is incorrect. GSP walks around at 180-185 pounds. Guys fight at 185 are cutting from 210 or more. Trust me, if you were to see GSP and Anderson side by side, you'd understand why Dana feels the way he does. GSP is simply too small.


Actually, you are wrong. GSP doesn't put on a bunch of fat between fights and he weighs around 195 right now lean. Andy is around 200-205 lean he puts on fat between fights which is why he gets up to around 220. Most of the guys who do huge weight cuts are putting on fat between fights making it exaggerated. They aren't actually that much after dieting and training camp. 

So in closing GSP is a ***** who is afraid of Andy this whole Dana doesn't want them to fight thing is bullshit the buyrate would be huge. He isn't putting on more weight to fight Andy he is doing it to do a better job at pinning the larger WWs to the mat for 5 rounds.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, why would he?!? He's 5" shorter (listed at 5'10" probably 5'9") and 22 lbs. lighter. GSP has decent standup but Anderson's standup is animated by creative forces from the fourth dimension.

This notion of Anderson dropping to WW is a complete joke anyway. 



grnlt said:


> *Its pretty obvious GSP does not want to fight Anderson Silva...I dont blame him.* But you know if someone like Bisping was Middleweight champ hed be all over for moving up in weight he knows as well as anyone theres no one left at 170 thats why Penn wants to move up and fight at 170 cause theres no one left at 155. I guarantee the second Anderson Silva retires GSP is all about moving to middleweight


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Fu*k GSP let him wrestle his WWs :sarcastic12: 

Silva move down, BJ Penn up and that is my friend one helluva superfight! :thumb02:


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll believe it when I see it. Silva has talked about going to HW as well, but hasn't done it yet.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jeter Sucks said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. Silva has talked about going to HW as well, but hasn't done it yet.


Uhh its not one of those things that you can do on a days notice..........


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

If Anderson drops down to 170 then i expect GSP to drop down to 155.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think WW would be a good cut for Silva.
If he would be willing to do this, props to him, but i just think he would be to drained after such a cut. Something like Rumble or Irvin.
I think he can make 170, but i am not sure about the effects it would have on his body.
If Silva-GSP were to happen, 185 would be the logical choice.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Toxic said:


> LMAO, This has to be a choke. Forrest is a big LHW and Silva looked just as big as him. Anderson Silva is a huge 185 pounds. The day Anderson Silva fights at 170 Brock Lesnar will make LHW.


Pretty much sums up what I think.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

the day silva makes 170 again is the day james toney does aswell can you imagine that, james toney the UFC WW champ


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

they should just make it a catch weight at 175/180 and make it a 5 round fight even though dana has said in the past he will only hold 5 round fights for title fights, but i could see him allowing something like this if silva couldn't make 170.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> they should just make it a catch weight at 175/180 and make it a 5 round fight even though dana has said in the past he will only hold 5 round fights for title fights, but i could see him allowing something like this if silva couldn't make 170.


 This.

For god's sake make it a catchweight and 5 rounds. GSP has mad skills, but would be at a huge disadvantage at MW against Silva.

Silva would be at almost as much of a disadvantage at 170, I simply can't believe he could make that cut. Even if he did make it, I think it would be so hard on him physically, that the fight just wouldn't be representative of his ability.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

If this fight takes place, it will be at 185 and it will be for the MW belt for one reason: money. Championship fight = more buzz = more PPV buys. Given that Penn had moved to LW full-time, GSP/Penn II should NOT have been for the WW title but it was for no other reason than the cash.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

dav35 said:


> I'd be absolutely shocked to see Siva at 170. I'm not sure he'd be healthy at that weight. We're talking about a guy that looks like a stick at MW.


(Didn't read the whole thread, and I'm not about to. But, this has probably said before) Silva has fought around 170 before.

Who knows if he could make it in 2010, but he has fought around that weight before lol


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

DahStoryTella said:


> *(Didn't read the whole thread, and I'm not about to. But, this has probably said before) *Silva has fought around 170 before.
> 
> Who knows if he could make it in 2010, but he has fought around that weight before lol


Yup, it has. About half a dozen times already including the front page. That was a decade ago though it's almost completely irrelevant ... 10 years ago I was a gangly teenager that looked and weighed nothing like I do now.


----------



## anth brown (Apr 27, 2008)

this is a stupid fight for silva... at mw he would have a great chance... at WW, he'd be weight drained & would probably loose a 5 round decision to gsp, just like every other WW... i dont see anderson causeing him to much threat to be honest

GSP is a beast at takedowns, hows silvas weak wrestling going to stop gsp pounding on him ?

make gsp move up or fight at a catch weight


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

osmium said:


> So in closing GSP is a *****.


That is what I love about the internet. Some guy sitting behind the keyboard who had probably never set foot in a ring can call a world class fighter with many tough fights to his credit a *****.


----------



## bugsy_0088 (Jun 3, 2007)

Now lets say this fight does happen at 170 lbs or a catchweight of like 177 lbs would this be a 3 or 5 round fight? I know that if it is for a title it would obviously be 5 pounds, but iam assuming if its at a catchweight dana would want it to be 5 rounds


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

This guy regularly walks around between 210 and 225 lbs. I could see him making the cut to 170, but not making it in a healthy manner. He'd be like James Irvin was for his cut to 185 on his last fight. Although, if Silva could make the cut to 170, then GSP would have to make the cut to 155 or move to a minor league organization, Striekforce, to be champ at 170.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

Haven't read the thread so I don't know if this has been posted. But Dana says if Anderson can cut to 170 he'd do the GSP fight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcHT83GQiXE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Lol I love how others have to manuever around to fight GSP. Catchweight would be the only fair way to make this fight happen. But hey, as long as GSP is in his element, who can complain right? :sarcastic12:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Lol I love how others have to manuever to fight GSP. Catchweight would be the only fair way to make this fight happen. But hey, as long as GSP is in his element, who can complain right? :sarcastic12:


Actually it should be always like that Alex! I mean why does the smaller guy always have to move up and have an even bigger disadvantage then the bigger guy? If the bigger guy would drop down a little it would be close to an even matchup :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

BJ did it twice for GSP, perhaps a taste of his own medicine would suffice.

Regardless, the fight should be at catchweight and it's complete bullshit that other weight classes have to change their way of training, weight cutting, and taken out of their element to fight GSP. If GSP did for this for any other weight class I'd shit myself in disbelief. The guy is a bitch, plain and simple.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> BJ did it twice for GSP, perhaps a taste of his own medicine would suffice.
> 
> Regardless, the fight should be at catchweight and it's complete bullshit that other weight classes have to change their way of training, weight cutting, and taken out of their element to fight GSP. If GSP did for this for any other weight class I'd shit myself in disbelief. *The guy is a bitch, plain and simple.*


Easy to call the extremely dominant, undisputed WW champion of the world a bitch from behind your computer screen eh? :sarcastic12:

Weight classes exist for a reason, if he doesn't wanna jump weight classes to challenge other champions, why should he have to?


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

He jinxed it.

Maia will tap him and people will lose interest.



I wanted to see this fight, too.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Thats too much weight to cut.
> 
> I don't think he would be 100% for that fight.


bad fight for gsp if anderson wins then thats bad for gsp if gsp wins then you get people saying stuff like this and thats bad for gsp .gsp should move up to face anderson


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Im sorry Silva, but at 170 I see GSP having his way with you.
That cut will take to much energy.

Dont get me wrong, I still give Silva way better chance than pretty much anyone else at WW, but .. no.. at MW I'll go with Silva, at WW Its GSP.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

First of all.. I really doubt Silva can make 170 and be 100%. It will have detrimental effects on him.

But if he makes it safely to 170 with very little changes other than his weight. I doubt GSP will have his way with him.

You guys act as if GSP has faced anyone with a striking level of Silva. People bring up Lutter as if that's the best judgement on Silva's weakness. People tend to forget he won the fight while on his back.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Shouldn't it be the place of the smaller fighter to ask for this fight? Regardless of how much weight Anderson is prepared to cut to fight GSP, he's still much bigger. If Anderson wants a challenge, the logical thing to do is go up, not start calling out a smaller fighter saying you'll go to 170. All that means is Anderson cuts loads of weight and is still much bigger and heavier than GSP. 

If GSP wins he's beat the equivalent of himself who fights at MW and LHW. If Anderson wins he's beaten the equivalent of himself at a lighter weight. I don't get why he is asking to go down rather than up. Because he doesn't want to fight Machida? 

It just seems strange to me. Everyone is praising Anderson but if he wants a challenge why not ask for bigger fighters or at least fighters his size (lightheavyweights)? He's got more to lose than gain in that fight, beating GSP is simply beating a smaller fighter. Just like I don't consider GSP's win over Penn to be relevant in p4p talks, yet some people think this fight would be relevant for Anderson. The only way this would matter is if GSP won, because he has more to gain and would be considered the best fighter ever. Or, if GSP packs some weight on which I know he is, but is he going to reach a similar weight as Anderson?

You never hear GSP asking for Penn. Machida wouldn't ask for the MW champ even if it wasn't Anderson. Why is it so great that Anderson wants GSP? I don't buy the 'challenge' excuse, if he wants that then go up like everyone else does and let GSP create that 'challenge' given that he's the smaller fighter.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah uh, I'm sure GSP would like to fight Anderson as much as Anderson would like to fight GSP. It's not just a one man show here since I'm about 100% positive the media drills BOTH of these guys about fighting each other. I'm sure Anderson would consider moving down because GSP wouldn't consider moving up. 

But yeah, the results, imo, are quite simple.

At Welterweight - GSP
At Catchweight - Anderson
At Middleweight - Anderson
At Lightheavy - Nuts in the Ass
At Heavyweight - Dick in the *****
At Superheavy - Freak that bitch out..


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Silva probably could fight at 170 but I would rather see them fight at 185. I remember Silva fought Carlos Newton in Pride at 170 and looked pretty good, but he also looked like skeletor. GSP should man up and go to 185. I also didn't know that Anderson signed a 8 fight contract either, which is great news that he isn't retiring.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Shouldn't it be the place of the smaller fighter to ask for this fight? Regardless of how much weight Anderson is prepared to cut to fight GSP, he's still much bigger. If Anderson wants a challenge, the logical thing to do is go up, not start calling out a smaller fighter saying you'll go to 170. All that means is Anderson cuts loads of weight and is still much bigger and heavier than GSP.
> 
> If GSP wins he's beat the equivalent of himself who fights at MW and LHW. If Anderson wins he's beaten the equivalent of himself at a lighter weight. I don't get why he is asking to go down rather than up. Because he doesn't want to fight Machida?
> 
> ...


The reason for this is, that Anderson Silva knows, that the biggest challenge he can get in the whole UFC whether in HW, LHW, MW it's GSP in the Welterweight devision!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Please God, *PLEASE* let this happen.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I can see it being possible. I had a conversation with a guy about Roy Nelson dropping to such a low weight. The conversation was pure comedy but the concept of how to do it remains. Drop all fat, force the body to canabalize muscle. If he was given ample time, he could do it and be at a solid 170. I would guess 8 minths to a year to safely(and as close to healthy as possible)drop that much weight. 

Lots of people forget Anderson has packed on a fairly large amount of muscle since coming to the UFC. I once made a joke watching one of his first fights about how he looked "crack-head skinny". I think he is capable of doing it again, I just don't know how much of a good idea it is.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Hiro said:


> Shouldn't it be the place of the smaller fighter to ask for this fight? Regardless of how much weight Anderson is prepared to cut to fight GSP, he's still much bigger. If Anderson wants a challenge, the logical thing to do is go up, not start calling out a smaller fighter saying you'll go to 170. All that means is Anderson cuts loads of weight and is still much bigger and heavier than GSP.
> 
> If GSP wins he's beat the equivalent of himself who fights at MW and LHW. If Anderson wins he's beaten the equivalent of himself at a lighter weight. I don't get why he is asking to go down rather than up. Because he doesn't want to fight Machida?
> 
> ...


I agree...I think GSP vs Silva would be the same as GSP vs Penn. Both Fighters are exceptionally good, and at such high techincal level, it's the small things that make the difference, i.e. size.

Even if AS could cut to 170, he would still have a HUGE reach advantage, and he prolly won't be 100% anyway, which will take away from a possible GSP victory.

At a catchweight, I think AS would be so much bigger than GSP that GSP will get his ass kicked.

I think the size difference will be the deciding factor (just like GSP vs BJ) and for that reason, I wouldn't give that fight much credit (just like GSP vs BJ).



BobbyCooper said:


> The reason for this is, that Anderson Silva knows, that the biggest challenge he can get in the whole UFC whether in HW, LHW, MW it's GSP in the Welterweight devision!


I disagree 100%!! If AS wants a challenge, and since he's proved that he can comfortably fight at LHW, the logical thing to do (the thing I would love to see the most) would be for him to go after Lyoto...but we know that won't happen cause "supposedly, AS doesn't fight his friends"...

I don't buy it...Plus is sounds ludicrous to me to move DOWN a weigh class in order to challenge yourself LOL...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

suniis said:


> I disagree 100%!! If AS wants a challenge, and since he's proved that he can comfortably fight at LHW, the logical thing to do (the thing I would love to see the most) would be for him to go after Lyoto...but we know that won't happen cause "supposedly, AS doesn't fight his friends"...
> 
> I don't buy it...Plus is sounds ludicrous to me to move DOWN a weigh class in order to challenge yourself LOL...


Why do you disagree?? I mean look..

Silva will never fight Lyoto and because he doesn't wanna leave Lyoto in nowhere's land, he wouldn't fight Shogun either for the belt or contender. 
And other then those two, there is nobody in the LHW devision who he wouldn't expose like Forrest!

GSP is a top 3 p4p fighter and Silva is too. Those two seperate only 1 weight class. So it's obv. that GSP is the biggest fight for Silva among any devision including HW. 

Silva would beat every HW out there pretty easily with the exception of the powerful Wrestlers who would outweight him way to much, to be excited about any of those fights.

So GSP is the biggest fight for him by far in my mind! :dunno:


----------

